# Mavs considering 'edgy' point guard



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Mavs considering 'edgy' point guard*
By JEFF CAPLAN
Star-Telegram Staff Writer

LAS VEGAS -- Something of a mutual attraction has cropped up between the Mavericks and freshly minted unrestricted free agent Steve Francis.

The Mavs were one of "numerous" teams to speak with Francis' agent, Jeff Fried, soon after Portland officially bought out the remainder of Francis' contract after the league's "moratorium period" ended Tuesday night.

Fried said Francis, who played the first five years of his career with the Houston Rockets, considers the Mavs a strong fit. Indications are that team fit will outweigh salary considerations since the edgy eight-year veteran and former All-Star reportedly collected $30 million in the buyout, which also made him an unrestricted free agent.

Francis (6-foot-3, 210 pounds) had $34 million remaining on the last two years of his deal when New York traded him to the Trail Blazers on draft night.

Fried said conversations with the Mavs have not reached the level of salary negotiation. The Mavs have a mid-level exception, valued at $5.356 million, to spend. They can use the full amount on one player, split it up, or not use it all.

"Obviously, we're always looking to add good players," said Donnie Nelson, the Mavs' president of basketball operations. "Right now we're in discussions with a lot of different guys."

The Mavs had interest in sought-after swingman Gerald Wallace, but he reached an agreement Wednesday to remain with Charlotte.

Another player of some interest could be veteran forward Chris Webber, 34, a low-post presence whom the Mavs were interested in last season before he chose to sign with his hometown Detroit Pistons, his fifth team in 14 seasons.

"Those guys have a lot of options," said Mavs coach Avery Johnson, who is in Las Vegas watching Dallas' summer league team. "We'll see which team they choose."

With the dysfunctional Knicks, the pairing of Francis and Stephon Marbury -- two similar players -- never clicked. Adding to Francis' frustration were injuries that limited him to 44 games last season.

He averaged a career-low 11.3 points, 3.9 assists and 3.6 rebounds -- well below his career numbers of 18.4 points, 6.1 assists and 5.6 rebounds.

"He's pretty edgy," Johnson said. "He's been pretty good when he's been healthy and, obviously, he hasn't had the best situations over the last couple of years. Who knows what's going to happen there."

Johnson reiterated Wednesday his desire to give Devin Harris a more prominent role at point guard. Jason Terry has started there the past three seasons, with Harris coming off the bench or playing the two-guard.

The combo helped the Mavs reach the NBA Finals in 2006, but after last season's first-round playoff bust, Johnson made improving ball movement a priority.

Francis, known more as a scoring point guard, might be underrated as a passer, having averaged between 6.2 and 7.0 assists in his first six seasons. He's also been excellent at drawing fouls and getting to the free-throw line.

Attitude issues finally wore thin in Houston, which traded "Stevie Franchise" to Orlando in a seven-player deal that sent Tracy McGrady to the Rockets, a sign of how highly valued Francis was only three years ago.

"He rebounds and he can score," Nelson said. "There are a lot of positives."

The Mavs have the maximum 15 players on the roster, but four are not guaranteed spots -- second-round draft picks Nick Fazekas and Reyshawn Terry, plus second-year players J.J. Barea and Pops Mensah-Bonsu.

Nelson said he won't give up "valuable, young assets" to create roster space unless it's an upgrade.

The Clippers and Miami Heat, who have shown interest in point guards Mo Williams and Steve Blake, reportedly are front-runners with the Mavs for Francis.

Details, details

Don't worry that Jerry Stackhouse and Devean George didn't sign contracts on Wednesday, Donnie Nelson said. "Paperwork and rhetoric," he said kept the deals from becoming official, but both likely will be finalized today.

ONLINE: www.mavs.com
Jeff Caplan, 817-390-7760
[email protected]

http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/166660.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

'Franchise:' The sequel?
*Francis' return possible; Rockets' glut of guards is biggest barrier to homecoming*
By JONATHAN FEIGEN
Copyright 2007 Houston Chronicle 

Steve Francis, who has gone from the "Franchise" to a free agent, could be ready to bring his career back to where it began.

Hours after Francis agreed to have his contract bought out by the Portland Trail Blazers, his agent, Jeff Fried, began talks with several teams — including the Rockets — to find him a home.

"There is no secret Steve has a strong affinity for Houston and for the Houston Rockets," Fried said. "We're talking to a number of teams. Steve has some thinking to do."

Fried said Francis, 30, is considering the Rockets, Mavericks, Heat, Lakers and Clippers, all of whom he said have shown interest or have been receptive to pursuing Francis.

The Rockets have five point guards under contract (not including Bob Sura, who is expected to retire.) But Fried said that if the team reshapes its roster through a trade, there could be a place for Francis in Houston.

Rockets general manager Daryl Morey declined to comment about any interest in signing Francis.

He has said he is seeking a trade that would bring the Rockets a power forward.

The Rockets acquired Francis, 6-3, in an 11-player, three-team deal, then the largest in NBA history, in the months after the 1999 draft. He was traded to the Magic to acquire Tracy McGrady in 2004 and was sent the Knicks during the 2005-06 season.

Francis became a free agent after the Trail Blazers bought out the two years left on the contract he signed with the Rockets for roughly $30 million.

The Clippers have been aggressive in pursuing Francis, offering a chance to reunite him with friend and former teammate Cuttino Mobley, and friend and business partner Sam Cassell.

The Heat's top priority has been free agent Mo Williams, but if unable to sign him, could pursue Francis next, Fried said.

"Nothing is going to happen in the next day," Fried said. "The thing that will be important to him is to talk to the respective coaches."

[email protected]

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4961670.html


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Really don't want this tool in Dallas.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> "Obviously, we're always looking to add good players," said Donnie Nelson, the Mavs' president of basketball operations. "Right now we're in discussions with a lot of different guys."


:wahmbulance:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd add him, but not with Harris and Terry already. There wouldn't be enough ball distributing going on between the 3. We need a "true" point guard, then we need the 6th man Bobby Jackson type.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm all for adding Franchise, one of my favorite players.

And if we add him do you think that either Harris or Terry will get shipped?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> I'm all for adding Franchise, *one of my favorite players.*


That makes me sad.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> And if we add him do you think that either Harris or Terry will get shipped?


This team is falling apart...we need a backup PF and to straighten out the distribution position as Dre mentioned; but if we don't figure things out and start throwing stuff together, we may not win 50 next year.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

50 wins and a WCF appearance is better than 67 wins and.....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

xray said:


> This team is falling apart...we need a backup PF and to straighten out the distribution position as Dre mentioned; but if we don't figure things out and start throwing stuff together, we may not win 50 next year.


Calm down...we've lost nothing from a team that won 67. What we need to be worried about is the postseason, not the regular season, I'm sure we'll be a top 3 seed again.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Calm down...we've lost nothing from a team that won 67. What we need to be worried about is the postseason, not the regular season, I'm sure we'll be a top 3 seed again.


Just have to point out that the fans that actually reside in Dallas are extra disgruntled.

Since our media and our fans have given our city the glorious titles of "loserville" and "chokerville," the people here are ready to tear down EVERY PROFESSIONAL SPORTS TEAM here and start over: Mavs, Cowboys, Desperados, Rangers, etc...

:yay:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ... the people here are ready to tear down EVERY PROFESSIONAL SPORTS TEAM here and start over: Mavs, Cowboys, Desperados, Rangers, etc...
> 
> :yay:


LEAVE THE DAMN CHEERLEADERS ALONE. :azdaja: 

:biggrin:


----------

